

Free hosted dev env ready in secs w/collab web IDE (Rails/django/Node/Go) - crawfordcomeaux
https://www.nitrous.io/join/mlcsvWTMiOw

======
zachlatta
It's not cool to be sharing your referral link to Nitrous. It's a neat
service, but it's a shame that you're trying to take advantage of the HN
community.

